# LED light question



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I am going to get some additional lighting for my 125. I'm 90% sure I'm going with a beamswork light, based on how the 30" one works on my 20l. Question is am I better off getting a single 72" fixture, or a pair of 36" fixtures?

Currently the 72" fixture is about 50% more than the pair of 36", but I'm concerned about if there is enough length on the top of the tank to keep both fixtures aligned?

All that said, I could also go with a pair of 30" fixtures, and alleviate the concern, but still have "dark" spots.

Any thoughts?


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

Which Beamswork?


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

I have 72" tank and went with the 72" beamsworks light. It's about 100 watts and puts more then plenty of light. I have it lift off the tank at least 4" and still grows algae real well. It's a little more then is needed but cost was really good. What I have had is some leds burning out on one end. It's going on three years old and if last two more years I will be happy. I would look at about 10 to 8 watts per foot for me I like the color 6500k but others like 10,000k.

One thing that two unit would be better if one broke you would still have one that worked.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Probably this one:

https://www.amazon.com/BeamsWork-FSPEC- ... 2%22&psc=1


----------



## Belair62 (Apr 11, 2018)

Nodima I just bought one of these on Ebay. 74 bucks. It may be a year old but same thing except maybe for the clear legs. I wouldnt pay that much for the one you posted. Its plenty bright but no dimming capability. I ordered a timer for it too for a few extra bucks. I have a Current USA LED Plus on my 75 and thats fully dimmable and I can tweak the colors with that one which is a big plus. For the money I paid the Beamsworks is a good light but it has no features .


----------



## Belair62 (Apr 11, 2018)

Here is the seller. He also has the new one with the clear legs. That didnt matter to me

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beamswork-EA-T ... 2749.l2649


----------



## Belair62 (Apr 11, 2018)

I see the DA that you linked to has more LED's compared to the 75 dollar one I got. Hence the price difference.


----------



## Jft917 (Jan 1, 2018)

The DA has more LEDs and I believe it is full spectrum. I'm looking into that for my 180 gal. I'm not sure because I read some reviews that the 72 in bows in the center a little bit. If there is any 180gal. Tank users out there I would love your input on a good LED lighting. I'm currently looking for a new light for the tank. I currently have a Evo green element 72. I'm happy with it but I've had it for a couple years and have a couple of the lights out so I'm looking to upgrade.


----------



## Halfcopy (Sep 25, 2018)

Led


----------

